# bit of a problem



## Dankels00 (Jan 22, 2007)

bottom and middle leaves were turning yellow almost white from the inside out  from the bottom up. i had been giving her 20oz of a 2:1 mix of fish emulsion(5-1-1) and kelp(0-0-1), since they had gotten worse after they were fed i assumed it was too much nutes, so i flushed her and she seemed to like it, after she dried out she seemed to be turning yellow again so i figured i had flushed out all the nutes so i gave her a 2:1 mix again and its gotten much worse. i tested the ph with a test strip so i dont know how accurate it was but it said to be between 6.5 and 7.0. im wondering if anyone has some advice. oh yeah and i also have a male plant ive been doing the same thing with and it has nice dark shiny leaves and just doing a lot better in general. thanks in advance.


----------



## joegrow22 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey dankel,
Give us a bit more info...lights,soil,hydro, lighting schedule, watering schedule, point in life etc.... Also it would greatly help if you posted some pics


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry about that, for lights 250w mh on 24/7, soil is a local professional potting mix no nutrients added, i usually water every 3 or 4 days, feed every other. and ill try and get some pics, but i only have a phone.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 22, 2007)

How old and how big?


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 22, 2007)

about 3 months maybe older, its tied down but id say it would be about 2-2 1/2ft


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, now i know you guys have tons of info, i dont mean to sound like a *****, but why does it take so long for my questions to get answered, i see you guys looking around on here and the same threads being posted in over and over but when i really have a problem it takes forever to get answered. share the wealth mofo's.


----------



## joegrow22 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey dankel, 
You know you can give us all the info you want, but seeing the actual problem is the most important thing, and you haven't posted any pics...  You should like at the nutrient disorder sticky and see if any of your problems fit their descriptions... How is your air flow, and heat?


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 24, 2007)

thats the thing i already looked all over this site and many others and there a few things that could possibly be wrong,  everything is tiptop except for this problem, temps are 75F rh 40, air flow is great, probably more than i need, i know how and when to water so i know that cant be the problem, ive been giving my other plant the same thing all along and no problems there is plenty of soil drainage/aeration, the only thing i dont have is a oscillating fan anymore. i think im  just going to flush it and see what happens, i tried to get a picture for you guys, but no dice. thanks for trying joegrow.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 24, 2007)

Any N burnt tips or claws?  Just guessing by the info posted I would think P deficiency...what are you planning to feed in flower?  Can you get pics posted?


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 25, 2007)

the tips are brown but theyve been like that since the beginning, i was thinking that myself but didnt think it would be a problem this early, for flower im going to use bloom from advanced nutrients, https://www.advancednutrients.com/catalog/us/product_info.php?products_id=110 i dont have any cameras so sorry no pics,


----------

